# LID lightning



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello !
I have a 126 L freshwaterautolinker.com autolinking image Aquarum with a couple of plants [ alot of sword like plants, one anubias congensis and another ludwiglia] and several small and medium fishes.
I would like to change my 2 x 18W neon lightning with LEDs[they glow brighter and have the nice water shimmer effect as far as I ve seen]
I basically got no idea how much lightning I need ..I found this to buy Banda Led SMD (la metru) + Transformator 220V Acvariu / Alba,Calda,Etc Bucuresti Sectorul 3 ? OLX.ro

LED BAND and drouser [transformator to 220v]

fully covered in sillicone and resistant to water dust etc..

white cold light 6500K,white warm 3000K, green, blue

110 Lumens / line meter

1 led power type 5050 = 0,2W / power for 1 meter band (72 LEDs) = 15W

Are these okay? warm or cold white light? and how many bands? I would like also to make a new LID from PAL wood.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

sunkeeper said:


> Hello !
> I have a 126 L freshwaterautolinker.com autolinking image Aquarum with a couple of plants [ alot of sword like plants, one anubias congensis and another ludwiglia] and several small and medium fishes.
> I would like to change my 2 x 18W neon lightning with LEDs[they glow brighter and have the nice water shimmer effect as far as I ve seen]
> I basically got no idea how much lightning I need ..I found this to buy Banda Led SMD (la metru) + Transformator 220V Acvariu / Alba,Calda,Etc Bucuresti Sectorul 3 ? OLX.ro
> ...


Just in case someone's still interested, as far as I know for how many LED's you need, it's all about watts of light per gallon of water. You have 72 LED's at .2 watts each. 72 x .2=15 watts total light. Your tank is 126 L (or about 33 gallons) Divide watts into gallons and you get 2.2 watts per gallon. That's Ok viewing light and adequate light for most plants. Average plants need 2-3 watts per gallon. Colors? White, some red, green, pink maybe and it's nice to have blue only for moon light. Just FYI, ebay has some good prices on LED tank lights.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, watts per gallon goes out the window when your talking about LEDs. That old method doesn't work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LEDs go by PAR. You can usually find the PAR rating on your fixture via Google. For the plants you have the 6500K would work great.


----------

